# Industry Loses an Innovator...Richard J. McCann



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 19, 2010)

Richard John McCann A Patriot and True American Richard J. McCann unexpectedly died on Friday the 13th of August, 2010. Richard was born on December 16, 1957 in Kaiserslautern, Germany to Joseph & Evelyn McCann. They returned to settle in Spanaway, Washington in 1959, where he graduated from Bethel High School in 1976. Richard is survived by his wife Debbie; daughters Shelby McCann; Ashley & Josh Strauss; and his mother Evelyn. He was affectionately known as “Papa” to granddaughters Hailey and Rieley. Also surviving are his brother Michael (Jann), his sister Marguerite (Mike), and nephew Christopher. In addition Richard is survived by stepson Chesley III (Webber) and family. Richard is survived by many close friends who are like family, too numerous to count (you know who you are.) Richard was preceded in death by his father Joseph. Richard was a consummate second generation gunsmith and machinist, widely respected in his field. He was well known throughout the world for his expertise, knowledge, skill and abilities. Richard was an innovative rifle and knife designer. *His MIRS rails system is widely used by American war fighters as well as assorted government agencies, NATO forces and law enforcement agencies throughout the free world.* Richard was a life member of the NRA and Washington Arms Collectors (WAC). At Richard’s request there will not be a funeral service. A celebration of his life will be Sunday, August 22 at 11:00. It is being held at 320 – 127th St. East, Tacoma. Pot luck of your choice. Formal/business attire not allowed, casual attire by Richards’ request (wear what Richard would wear,) We will all miss his unique sense of humor; style; devotion and dedication. RICHARD HAS LEFT THE RANGE!

Richard’s wife Debbie will be assuming the helm of the business. Published in News Tribune (Tacoma) on August 18, 2010

Rest easy......


----------

